# Alien looking skylines



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not skyline but what the hell. Bridge in Iowa:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## ilbonboo (Oct 31, 2014)

JuanPaulo said:


> *Doha, Qatar
> *


woah Doha really doesn't look like from this world.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Capital of Confederacy of Independent Systems. :lol::lol::lol:


vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mai57 (Nov 20, 2014)

BANGKOK












Cold Uii‎


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Doha, Qatar*

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Of people and structures by LensReady, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai Pudong











Looking up at the Jinmao Tower by GeekRockChick24, on Flickr












The Bund, Shanghai by nevconnell, on Flickr












To The Future by Davis_Hsing, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Guangzhou

Guangzhou











http://bbs.home.news.cn



Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Doha, Shanghai, Riyadh, Moscow and Seattle....:drool:

Simply amazing.


----------



## aminramyar78 (Dec 13, 2014)

ooo very goood tnx JuanPaulo


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Just back from SE Asia. Singapore... OMG, really does look like it's from the future

My pix


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Doha and Shanghai


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Singapore looks very futuristic to me!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Shanghai, China*



Eroha said:


> *www.lofter.com*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Doha, Dubai, Shanghai


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

the spliff fairy said:


> Just back from SE Asia. Singapore... OMG, really does look like it's from the future
> 
> My pix


Pictures 1 thru 5 aren't showing. Would love to see them, based on how amazing #6 looks. Where did you take the last one?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Ah okay Ill try em again:














































Gardens by the Bay


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

more


----------



## Davorin Dinic (Feb 21, 2015)

THese pictures are awesome!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Doha, Qatar*


Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## HighclassSkyline (Dec 21, 2015)

I like Dubai's then Doha's


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

JuanPaulo said:


> *Doha, Qatar*
> 
> 
> Doha City by Martyn Lucy, on Flickr


Doha is certainly a freak show, even more than Dubai IMO.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mobile Alabama*


Arthur C. Outlaw Mobile Convention Center in Mobile Alabama by Carmen Sisson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Los Angeles, USA*


Moonrise over Los Angeles by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## Linapoem (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful place


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Songyuan, China*










http://www.guandongphoto.com/attachment/Mon_1503/17_175309_d0f7080dd7669a1.jpg http://www.guandongphoto.com/read.php?tid=693595


----------



## qbuntu (Jan 3, 2016)

Los Angeles- great perspective!


----------



## Bardo12345 (Jan 11, 2016)

Crazy


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Shanghai :cheers:

Electri(city) by Tyler Sprague, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dubai wins it for me!
2nd - Doha
3rd - Shanghai

Cryogenic Dubai by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Heavenly Dubai by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Mystic Dubai #2 by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Dubai Fog Blues by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Sunrise on Cloud City by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Shanghai, China*


perp (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ it's cool!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The Lujiazui, Shanghai skyline looks like a computer rendering, especially at daytime.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Batumi, Georgia:



Nodara95 said:


> *Batumi Today*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I was about to think The State of Georgia!


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Baku*

Flame Towers - Baku, Azerbaijan by David Fletcher, on Flickr

Flame Towers over Baku Old City by 
Aigred, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Contrast..

RWDS0972.jpg by Rob-i-am, on Flickr

171333 - 2014_12_Dubai_Praia_Marina_54 by luisantonio.bernardo, on Flickr


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*Toronto*

Pink Vertigo by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## lingkaranbiru (Aug 18, 2016)

that moscow skyline surely not from earth :lol:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Dubai, Shanghai, Moscow and Doha.. :drool:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*ASTANA, KAZAKHSTAN*



>


source


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*RIYADH, SAUDI ARABIA
*



>


source


----------



## stonyau (Feb 27, 2008)

Gotta agree that Doha is so alien city..


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Singapore, Singapore*


Landscape of the Singapore financial district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Doha, Qatar*


qatar by mondeduvoyage, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









by Sadiq Smayilov









by Sanan Valiev









by Hikmet Bensusan


----------

